
ZFS on Linux v0.6.5 release notes - ivank
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/releases/tag/zfs-0.6.5
======
Brian-Puccio
> Improved zvol performance on all kernels (>50% higher throughput, >20% lower
> latency)

> Improved zil performance on Linux 2.6.39 and earlier kernels (10x lower
> latency)

> Improved allocation behavior on mostly full SSD/file pools (5% to 10%
> improvement on 90% full pools)

That's impressive.

------
DiabloD3
> New notify ZEDLETs support email and pushbullet notifications.

Pushbullet support? Okay, that's sexy.

